# DishONLINE--622 HD ?



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

I recall when the DishONLINE service was launched some statements were made that a 622 would not be able to download HD movies but the 722 would.
Are there now HD movies available?
Am I missing out by having a 622?

Thanks
Murray


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

racermurray said:


> I recall when the DishONLINE service was launched some statements were made that a 622 would not be able to download HD movies but the 722 would.
> Are there now HD movies available?
> Am I missing out by having a 622?
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

racermurray said:


> I recall when the DishONLINE service was launched some statements were made that a 622 would not be able to download HD movies but the 722 would.
> Are there now HD movies available?
> Am I missing out by having a 622?
> 
> ...


Actually to clarify, all HD movies to date are available on both the 622 and 722. Usually only one downloaded via satellite is in HD. So called Turbo HD (1080P).

In addition you can download via the internet some HD contant using Dish Online.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

racermurray said:


> I recall when the DishONLINE service was launched some statements were made that a 622 would not be able to download HD movies but the 722 would.
> Are there now HD movies available?
> Am I missing out by having a 622?
> 
> ...


No Your are not missing out. The only difference is that the 722 has a larger hard drive.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

RASCAL01 said:


> No Your are not missing out. The only difference is that the 722 has a larger hard drive.


Of course, there are some internal differences between the two models. I don't believe a 622 will download HD movies via broadband IIRC.


----------



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Of course, there are some internal differences between the two models. I don't believe a 622 will download HD movies via broadband IIRC.


That's kind of what I thought as I see no HD movies on the broadband menu.

Murray


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

racermurray said:


> That's kind of what I thought as I see no HD movies on the broadband menu.
> 
> Murray


That's funny cause my 622 can do just that.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> Of course, there are some internal differences between the two models. I don't believe a 622 will download HD movies via broadband IIRC.


I've downloaded an HD movie on VOD on my 622.


----------



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

ImBack234 said:


> That's funny cause my 622 can do just that.


We may be talking about two different things here.
My 622 is connected to the internet to access DishONLINE movies.
My DISH Theater menu currently is showing 1666 movies available for download none of which are HD.
I do however have 5 HD payperview channels and 1 HD VOD available from satellite

Murray


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The only functional difference is the bigger HDD.

The 622 will download HD movies via satellite AND NIC.

Dish originally was going to use an encryption not working properly on the 622 for ethernet download, but I believe they abandoned that for a method that both the 622 and 722 can use.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have both a 622 and a 722. the difference is that the 722 gets the 501 channels and the Dish on Demand movies (they are exactly the same, just different ways to access them!) in HD and the 622 gets them in SD. Other than the first offerings in 1080P none of the Dish on Demand and 501 channels have been available in HD on my 622. The available titles are exactly the same on both receivers however. I assume this is a function of the respective hard drive sizes in the two receivers. As far as the content available on DishONLINE it appears to be identical and both get the HD downloads (but these are usually just short clips from a broadcast show about 6-10 minutes in length and pretty worthless for the most part).
I am noticing that I am no longer getting 1080P movines on demand on the 622 but I did get I am Legend and 1000000 BC as a 1080P on my 622 AND 722 when they were being offered. Then again, there is no current 1080P offering on my 722 either!
There are NO HD movies available on DishONLINE on either my 622 or 722, just mostly *older* SD movies.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

On my 622 I have seen only one VOD HD movie at a time listed. So you say the rest of the VOD titles are all HD on a 722? That would make sense since the 722 has a larger hard drive.

Sometimes none of the VOD's are HD, but that seems to be an exception not a rule.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> The only functional difference is the bigger HDD.
> 
> The 622 will download HD movies via satellite AND NIC.
> 
> Dish originally was going to use an encryption not working properly on the 622 for ethernet download, but I believe they abandoned that for a method that both the 622 and 722 can use.


Encoding, not encryption. Othewise correct. The 722 can do VC-1. The 622 cannot. They have apparently decided to use the AVC (MPEG-4) and to date everything available to the 622 is also available to the 722.

Also, last I heard, the reserved space for such downloads is the same on the 622 and the 722, so its not a space issue.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

tnsprin said:


> Encoding, not encryption. Othewise correct. The 722 can do VC-1. The 622 cannot. They have apparently decided to use the AVC (MPEG-4) and to date everything available to the 622 is also available to the 722.
> 
> Also, last I heard, the reserved space for such downloads is the same on the 622 and the 722, so its not a space issue.


Everything available on the 722 IS available on the 622 but NOT in HD. I am looking at both program guides right now. I have NEVER had the VOD in HD on the 622 except for the occational 1080p offering but I have had the same titles.


----------



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW !
Talk about a wide variety of responses.
Thanks everyone for responding , seems like there is no consistancy to what people are seeing in there menu's as far as HD movies are concerned.
Is there a DISH technician in the house to clear this up ?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

racermurray said:


> Is there a DISH technician in the house to clear this up ?


Yeah, is there some fool out there willing to tell us all what should be happening and then tell us what customers say is actually happening?:grin:


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

One thing I would like to point out if you re read the response in this thread. I have both receivers and, as far as i can tell from the signatures of the people that are saying that they get the same content, these other people don't! How many that have answered this thread have both a 622 AND a 722? I might be the only one here that has answered that does!


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

Interesting how a thread that had so much activity the past few days has not had a reply in over 24 hours. Guess I answered the question about whether the 622 gets the same HD content as the 722!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ehb224 said:


> Interesting how a thread that had so much activity the past few days has not had a reply in over 24 hours. Guess I answered the question about whether the 622 gets the same HD content as the 722!


Maybe some folks didn't understand the issue. 622 vs. 722; there are some differences.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> Maybe some folks didn't understand the issue. 622 vs. 722; there are some differences.


I agree. However, they tried to come across as 'experts' in their misadvice, IMHO.


----------



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

ehb224 said:


> Everything available on the 722 IS available on the 622 but NOT in HD. I am looking at both program guides right now. I have NEVER had the VOD in HD on the 622 except for the occational 1080p offering but I have had the same titles.


OK so out of the 1678 movies available today from DISHOnline how many are in HD on your 722 ?
I would love to give DISH some of my money if there are HD movies to download but I can't see giving them a dime for SD movies ..I'll go to my local Blockbuster instead.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

racermurray said:


> OK so out of the 1678 movies available today from DISHOnline how many are in HD on your 722 ?
> I would love to give DISH some of my money if there are HD movies to download but I can't see giving them a dime for SD movies ..I'll go to my local Blockbuster instead.


There are NO HD movies on DishONLINE in the DishTheater or Just Added sections, only Dish On Demand (ch 501 stuff) are in HD and Dish On Demand is not the same as DishONLINE since it works without a broadband connection. There are a few HD offerings in DishONLINE's TV Entertaiment section but, like I said before, they are just short clips from channels like Travel channel or Ovation and are only about 6-10 minutes long.

I didn't bother checking out the After Hours section since it's all boring porn and I really don't think it's shot in HD video (the thought of porn in HD is pretty creepy anyway!)

Hope that answers your question. The ONLY difference between the offerings on the two receivers is NOT in the DishONLINE section (they are identical), only in the Dish On Demand and that difference is that the 722 gets the movies on ch 501 and in the interactive program that loads from the menu selection in HD and the 622 gets them in SD.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ehb224 said:


> There are NO HD movies on DishONLINE in the DishTheater or Just Added sections, only Dish On Demand (ch 501 stuff) are in HD and Dish On Demand is not the same as DishONLINE since it works without a broadband connection. There are a few HD offerings in DishONLINE's TV Entertaiment section but, like I said before, they are just short clips from channels like Travel channel or Ovation and are only about 6-10 minutes long.
> 
> I didn't bother checking out the After Hours section since it's all boring porn and I really don't think it's shot in HD video (the thought of porn in HD is pretty creepy anyway!)
> 
> Hope that answers your question. The ONLY difference between the offerings on the two receivers is NOT in the DishONLINE section (they are identical), only in the Dish On Demand and that difference is that the 722 gets the movies on ch 501 and in the interactive program that loads from the menu selection in HD and the 622 gets them in SD.


There are a few full length HD TV segments available on Dishonline. e.g. Cities of the Underworld HD and The Cleaner.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

tnsprin said:


> There are a few full length HD TV segments available on Dishonline. e.g. Cities of the Underworld HD and The Cleaner.


And is that content that you really want to watch? The vast majority of the DishONLINE free content is pretty worthless, IMHO.


----------

